
Smartphones backdoor using AT command allowing full control via USB cable - p4bl0
http://news.ufl.edu/articles/2018/08/smartphone-security-risk-compared-to-having-a-ghost-user-on-your-phone.php
======
jMyles
See, that's interesting, because full control via USB cable is actually
something I _want_ and for which there seems to be no elegant solution.

Kinda like the inverse of shazow's observation, "Sometimes I worry the NSA
might be spying on me through my desktop's webcam. Then I remember it's Linux
and even I can't get it to work."

------
p4bl0
I used a title that better reflects the story than the original one.

More details, paper and video demo available on
[https://atcommands.org/](https://atcommands.org/).

------
maxharris
I looked at atcommands.org, saw no mention of iPhones. Am I correct in
assuming that iPhones don't suffer from this vulnerability?

~~~
dobs_bob
The article says that they have AT commands also.

------
wemdyjreichert
On the topic of flashing unsigned fw: could this used to root a phone that
otherwise could not be?

------
chiph
The Hayes command set still lives on? Wow.

ATDT1,3103106000

